# Paper bags ... Oh my



## Steelart99 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been making things with wood for 30+ years, but almost always with dry wood. On this site, I'm hearing about storing green wood in paper bags. So call me backwards ... I'd never heard of it. So now the question is ... where the heck do you get your paper bags? What weight / color / size? All I get when out shopping are plastic bags.

SIGH ... yet another mystery ... :dash2:

Dan


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 5, 2013)

You can specify paper bags at the grocery store here in Popcornfarte'. I've also seen guys do the same thing with news paper. I don't know if it works as well slowing down the drying process or not.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Dan,
I use a standard size brown paper bag, I get them from my local Woodcraft store. Or you can order paper bags from Uline.
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2013)

You can buy a roll of construction paper at your local hardware store (if you have one thank god we do). The borgs also sell them. But the best option is to specify paper at the grocer. We always do. Unless we forget.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 5, 2013)

Not that I'm a lush or anything like that (at least not for an Irish decedent) but I get my paper bags from the booze store I go to. Anytime I get another bottle of Jamesons or Brother Theloneous Ale I get another paper bag to hide my wet wood in!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah , I antisapate some turning so I have been asking for one paper bag at the market I go to.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 5, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Not that I'm a lush or anything like that (at least not for an Irish decedent) but I get my paper bags from the booze store I go to. Anytime I get another bottle of Jamesons or Brother Theloneous Ale I get another paper bag to hide my wet wood in!



The Macallan bags work pretty well too


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2013)

A cardboard box not terribly larger than your turning serves the same purpose.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> A cardboard box not terribly larger than your turning serves the same purpose.



And the USPS gives them to you free.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > A cardboard box not terribly larger than your turning serves the same purpose.
> ...



Excellent!!! If boxes work okay, I have those in abundance. As you noted, USPS gives them for free ... and most of the wood I have at the moment even arrived pre-packaged in said boxes. Life is good.


Dan


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah, the small things we live for! ;-)


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 6, 2013)

If you use a box, try packing the turning in it's shavings.


----------

